# Happy 14th Birthday to Barkley at the Bridge



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 14th Birthday to you sweet Barkley Boo! We love you, miss you every second of the day but feel your sweetness in our lives, looking at us from above. Please have a good day and we will do something special in your memory. Love and kisses from your forever family. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will give Tiny and Toby extra love today in Barkley's memory. He shines on!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barkley! May you have a bag of tennis balls to chase at the Rainbow...(Say Hi to Rusty for me if you see him...maybe share a ball)


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Barkley! I hope you find lots of tennis balls today. Give my Magic a kiss from me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet sweet Barkley, happy birthday. You're a most special angel! And hugs to Toby, your mom, and dad.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Barkley. Your cyber family are thinking of you today. 

Look after my Lucy. She would love a bit of your birthday cake and a chase of one of your tennis balls if you have one to spare. 

Hugs to you Dallas Gold on this happy but sad day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday Barkely, I know this is a bittersweet day for you Dallas Gold. My thoughts are with you and your family today. 

Hope you have a great day Barkley, Taz is probably in line for one of your tennis balls too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barkley - hope there are lots of tennis balls for you to play with


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barkley! I know these birthdays and anniversaries can be so difficult.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Barkley in Heaven. I am sure all our angel goldens are celebrating with him. Hugs Anne.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a Happy Birthday at the bridge curly boy. Deardra will bring along some tennis balls to the party for you. Enjoy the hunting trip Tucker, Copper and all the other bridge boys will take you on today. Have fun with all the squirrels, bunnies, foxes, turtles and possums. I imagine the bridge girls will hang out in the beautiful green grass and chat about you silly boys while your off hunting.

Hugs to you Anne, bittersweet day for sure, 21 days till Tucker's first birthday at the bridge. Would be his 14th too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't realize it was both your birthdays today. I'm sure I "knew" but my gray hair has stolen my memory.

I hope all our bridge babies are having a good time.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barkley have a good party at the bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I didn't realize it was both your birthdays today. I'm sure I "knew" but my gray hair has stolen my memory.
> 
> I hope all our bridge babies are having a good time.


We discovered our shared birthday by accident, when we got the transfer papers for the microchip his original owners registered. :smooch: We shared 6 birthdays together and both of us had a blast. Last year was the one month anniversary of his leaving us and I was grieving and wanted my birthday to pass quietly. I wasn't sure how I'd feel today but Toby was extra entertaining today and made me laugh, and I think Barkley was channeling him to entertain good old Mom for him. Poor Toby, I just gave him a B12 injection for his SIBO, not exactly what he had in mind for his performance! He took it like a trooper though I'm still a little green about injecting him. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Have a Happy Birthday at the bridge curly boy. Deardra will bring along some tennis balls to the party for you. Enjoy the hunting trip Tucker, Copper and all the other bridge boys will take you on today. Have fun with all the squirrels, bunnies, foxes, turtles and possums. I imagine the bridge girls will hang out in the beautiful green grass and chat about you silly boys while your off hunting.
> 
> Hugs to you Anne, bittersweet day for sure, 21 days till Tucker's first birthday at the bridge. Would be his 14th too.


I really enjoyed the visual you painted of the Rowdy boys hunting at the Bridge. Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good boy Toby for helping Mom celebrate!

I had to give Ranger an injection last month since the truck was broken. First and hopefully last time!:yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Good boy Toby for helping Mom celebrate!
> 
> I had to give Ranger an injection last month since the truck was broken. First and hopefully last time!:yuck:


I'll be giving these injections to Toby for the rest of his life. My problem is I cannot read the small markings on the syringe! :uhoh::doh: It's B-12 and I believe any extra is excreted by the kidneys so if I err a little on the side of dosing more than less I hope/pray he's OK. It's sub-cutaneous so it shouldn't be a big deal, but it is! I used to give my Beau intramuscular injections and I was always nervous with those.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barkley....hope you had a great day playing with Beau.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Barkley. Have a Golden birthday! You're mom has been so good to us that I know her love continues to beam up to you.


----------

